

Feedphobia - justko
http://x4ab.tumblr.com/post/20747208882/feedphobia

======
pwenzel
I switched from Netnewswire and Google Reader to Fever
(<http://feedafever.com/>), and highly endorse it. It claims to be designed
with the goal to "reduce unread feed guilt".

